# fosgate 401s



## muddjar (Jun 3, 2012)

I need to see inside shots of the mosfets. I need to no the numbers that r on TC8,TC15,andTC16 can anyone help thanks tim


----------



## Frokin (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you tried calling Tech Support? If you know the reference designator locations, they should be able to get you the BOM details.


----------

